# Money no object, what is your DREAM holiday?



## 4th estate (26 Nov 2008)

Just wondered, say you won the lotto or came into a few bob, where would you go?

Would you travel the world, go to a few countries, spend time in the sun, or pay your bills!!!!

I would take two trips - one East, Japan, Vietnam, Phillipines, etc. and one West, South America, Galapagos Islands, Panama Canal area. If I had anything left over I would do the Rockies by train.

Oh and I'd like to see the Northern Lights, and Patagonia,

sigh.......


----------



## Concert (26 Nov 2008)

Love Eastern European history and architecture and have been to many countries so if I could afford it I'd revisit all those places again in one visit, my favouries being Salzburg, Krakow, Prague and a most beautiful small city one hour from Prague called Ceskey Krumlov (absolutey magical at Xmas).  Check it out on net and you will want to visit very soon.

Would also love visit Canada for an extended holiday and spend some time off the beaten track in France.  

If I could do all that more or less in one go would be very happy but for now with three in college am happy for a summer hol and a city break before Xmas which will be Edinburgh this year.


----------



## myate (27 Nov 2008)

If you work your butt off and save and really want it, it doesn't have to be a dream!! I waited 8 years to visit a remote island in the Bahamas this year....now I've done that. I've saved even more at the sametime (2 jobs) and have just booked to go up to see Polar Bears around Churchill Canada next season. Figure out where you wanna go (the easy part) then keep it in mind, you might get there someday!


----------



## ninsaga (27 Nov 2008)

- Helicoptor trip over the Victoria falls
- India (although Mumbai gets struck off the list as of this morning!)


----------



## mell61 (27 Nov 2008)

My lotto dream holiday is 6-8 months around the world.  The itinerary would be relatively open, but my must do's are:

Petra in Jordan
Oman
Malaysia / vietnam
Hong Kong, Peninsula Hotel
China: terracotta army / great wall...
New Zealand, see some of LOTR locations
Macchu Picchu
Tokyo / rural Japan and stay in a traditional guest house (ryokan)
drive San Fran -> Vegas -> Page arizona
Stay at daniellis in Venice
Ski in South America,
Cruise to see the Northern Lights
I'd like to stay in good hotels, not 5* (except danielis and peninsula) and let my inclination lead me to the next place, money no object!


----------



## limerickboy1 (27 Nov 2008)

i would spend a week in vegas, week in maldives and then cruise around hawaii


----------



## carrielou (27 Nov 2008)

I would love to go to Alaska, live as the eskimos do. (Think its alaska anyway)

I would love to go the Africa on a real wild safari.

I would love to visit Canada.

Do you know that Bear Gryllis guy on tv, think that is his name.  Do visit the places he has been to and do the things he has done, mix with the natives, it must be fantastic.


----------



## annette mac (27 Nov 2008)

If I won the lottery I would buy myself an old vw camper van and just go! I have always wanted to be a traveller rather than a tourist and I have travelled fairly extensively but I've never known that delicious feeling of just going where the road takes me with no constraints of time etc. hindering me.  So I'd take the ferry to France and just head off, armed with a laptop to make my travel arrangements and I'd just go as far as the ferry connections would take me.  Getting back to the real world! I do have a travel plan, I finally visited Petra this year after longing to do so for years, it was well worth the wait, it was all I imagined it would be and more.  I saw the midnight sun past the artic circle in Finland last year and it was weird and wonderful (I couldn't sleep and joined other insomniacs playing basketball at 4am - surreal!) So I'd like to take that a step further and go to Alaska and see it there.  I've always wanted to go to the Desert Music Festival in Essakane, about 45km from Timbuktu in Mali and I'm going in January 2010!


----------



## bamboozle (27 Nov 2008)

Antartica!


----------



## truthseeker (27 Nov 2008)

This is more a fitness levels no object, Id love to climb Kilimanjaro and/or go gorilla watching in Uganda - but both require up to 8 hours of trekking in rough terrain, doubt Id manage it!!


----------



## Nutso (27 Nov 2008)

Money no object I would love to go skiing in Chile / Argentina for their winter (our Summer) and then do some travelling around South America when it got warmer....


----------



## Ham Slicer (27 Nov 2008)

Have my eye on Kilimanjaro next year and think I have the required fitness for it.  It's more of a trek than a climb - but cold.

Off to Asia this year if they stop messing in Bangkok.



truthseeker said:


> This is more a fitness levels no object, Id love to climb Kilimanjaro and/or go gorilla watching in Uganda - but both require up to 8 hours of trekking in rough terrain, doubt Id manage it!!


----------



## KatieC (27 Nov 2008)

this book might help with plans

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Unforgettable-Places-See-Before-Unforgettable/dp/0563487461

I had a look through it in the bookstore and I think a purchase may be in order!


----------



## Perplexed (27 Nov 2008)

myate said:


> If you work your butt off and save and really want it, it doesn't have to be a dream!! I waited 8 years to visit a remote island in the Bahamas this year....now I've done that. I've saved even more at the sametime (2 jobs) and have just booked to go up to see Polar Bears around Churchill Canada next season. Figure out where you wanna go (the easy part) then keep it in mind, you might get there someday!




I agree with you there. In the past few years I've visited Australia, New Zealand, Hong Kong, Bangkok, Morocco, Brazil, Argentina, Chile & Peru. I've swum with dolphins, taken a helicopter flight & landed on an ice field of the Franz Josef glacier in NZ & wonder of wonders trekked Machu Pichu.
They're just the exotic ones, I've taken quick breaks closer to home as well.......Budapest, Berlin, Paris, Madrid, Lisbon,Krakow,Barcelona,Salzburg to name a few. Off to Prague next w/end. I'm not a millionaire, never won the lotto but it's my dream to see as much of this world as possible & bit by bit I'm slowly getting there !


----------



## rory22 (27 Nov 2008)

I'd be the first Irish space tourist and beat Bill Cullen to it!


----------



## Henny Penny (27 Nov 2008)

Botswana is top of my list ... would also like to trip around scandanavia ...


----------



## Kiddo (27 Nov 2008)

I'd like to see all of the new "wonders of the world" as announced last year. I've already seen Christ the Redeemer, Petra, Great Wall of China, Roman Colosseum( & the honorary one the Pyramids). I'm off to India in a few months so will get to visit the Taj Mahal. So only two left on the list, Macchu Picchu & Chichen Itza

My ultimate holiday would be either Antartica or the Arctic.


----------



## rowhite (27 Nov 2008)

if i won the lotto, i would visit S America in particular Argentina and Chile for approx a month, love to see Buenos Aries, its meant to be an interesting place, then i would fly to South Africa and chill out in Cape Town for a week--- Bliss!


----------



## 4th estate (27 Nov 2008)

Am really loving all your uplifting comments. Don't we just need them now!

I'm fired up, and have to dip into the savings. No point doing it when too old. Kiddo where is that Chichen Itzsa (sp) place, sounds intriguing.

Also, is Petra in Jordan a safe place now? Ah to hell with it, are we safe anywhere!


----------



## Kiddo (28 Nov 2008)

4th estate said:


> Kiddo where is that Chichen Itzsa (sp) place, sounds intriguing.


 

It's in Mexico

[broken link removed]


----------



## majik (28 Nov 2008)

If money is no object then a never ending holiday would be nice.


----------



## extopia (28 Nov 2008)

Round Ireland on a bicycle, luxury hotels only


----------



## Vanilla (28 Nov 2008)

Any one of the holidays from www.farandride.com/countries.php ( no smutty remarks please), but particularly Peru, the US ones, Botswana or France. Or if money was no object, ALL of them ( but a rest for my muscles in between each one in a luxury spa).


----------



## annette mac (28 Nov 2008)

Happiness for me is waking up early morning somewhere I've never been before and setting off to explore.  I've always travelled, when I had absolutely no money it meant standing on the side of the road with my thumb out, hitching around Ireland.


----------



## Bob the slob (28 Nov 2008)

around the world, 6 months on each continent


----------



## reds (28 Nov 2008)

Everest base camp - Nepal and Tibet.
On to travel the length of Japan and a trip to Hong Kong en route to the South Pacific Islands.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (28 Nov 2008)

A long, relaxed but fully organised (by someone else!) tour of the world ...


----------



## tink (1 Dec 2008)

Money no object? Defo here http://www.alfajirivillas.com/ villas in kenya, I can but dream !


----------



## Caveat (1 Dec 2008)

Jupiter would be good - the storms would be spectacular.


----------



## airgead07 (1 Dec 2008)

Definitely the first week in August in Tramore!


----------



## heretohelp (1 Dec 2008)

Id buy a hotel / bar in Lanzarote move out there long term and just relax


----------



## elchanco (3 Dec 2008)

limerickboy1 said:


> i would spend a week in vegas, week in maldives and then cruise around hawaii


 
that was my honeymoon last august, it was ok haha... nah, it was brill 

If money was no object, it would have to be south america! Id finish off with cuba (while its still "cuba")


----------



## elchanco (3 Dec 2008)

majik said:


> If money is no object then a never ending holiday would be nice.


 
true....i always said if i won the lotto, i would wake every day to a new experience!


----------



## stephen1381 (3 Dec 2008)

4th estate said:


> Also, is Petra in Jordan a safe place now? Ah to hell with it, are we safe anywhere!



Petra in Jordan is safe, Jordan is one of the safest countries, if not the safest in the region. I was there in the summer,  Petra is spectacular!

I love going off the beaten track, I was on holiday in Sudan 2 years ago (seriously) and loved it! 

I'd love to visit Iran


----------



## annette mac (4 Dec 2008)

I was in Jordan this summer and I would consider it safe, though an armed guard was on the bus at all times and I know some people found this very off-putting. The hotel I stayed in in Amman had been bombed in November 2005 but now has elaborate security measures in place, including airport-like scanning machines for all luggage, handbags etc.  Tourism revenue is hugely important to the Jordanian economy and they have really taken steps to protect western tourists.


----------



## 4th estate (4 Dec 2008)

re safety in places like Jordan, last year I was all over Egypt. The hotels had scanners too, as did the major tourist sites. Security was very tight at places like the Valley of the Kings where a major terrorist episode happened a few years  back. I never felt unsafe at all though.

Whenever we were travelling from place to place i.e. Aswan to Luxor, we had to go in an armed convoy. It was certainly different! Some in our group were very upset, but I was delighted as the Egyptian government were obviously looking out for us. Like Jordan, tourism is very important to Egypt, and they are taking serious steps to keep the country safe.


----------



## burger1979 (5 Dec 2008)

travel around the world to the more less visited countries/places (in particular countries in africa), then retire to new zealand. live for a good few weeks in a few places learning the langauge and normal life. oh and while i am travelling the world, stop off in the phillipines/indonesian/pacific islands and go diving every day seeing what the tropical waters have to offer to view. bliss.


----------

